# Will it open?



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

I've got this tank in my office, it's a very low light tank, it has a single T8 36W bulb over a 180 Litre (55 U.S. Gallon) 4' tank;
One of my favourite shots of the tank from August '08, you will notice a small C. Cordata "Blassii" in the middle centre.









A recent shot of the tank, the blassii has been given a bigger pot and potted in ADA Powersand, ADA Iron bottom & ADA Malaya and moved to the back as it's getting larger;


To my surprise it has started to throw up a spathe;


It kept growing;


I've put the pot on top of a upside-down small plastic pot. I've also dropped the water level about an inch. The wait to see if it will melt or open is keeping me entertained.


Close up of the closed limb, waiting waiting ...


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

very kool, i can not see most pics but in one of them is partially out, right? if so then it should open  my usteriana does that constantly, congrats!


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Nice! I don't know much about Crypts YET  but will soon. Can crypts open spathes underwater? Or only emerged? I for one would love to find out!


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

ddavila06 said:


> very kool, i can not see most pics but in one of them is partially out, right? if so then it should open  my usteriana does that constantly, congrats!


Yeah that's right. I've seen so many pics on here showing wild flowering crypts that are just out of the water so I'm hoping I can do the same with this one.



Cvurb said:


> Nice! I don't know much about Crypts YET  but will soon. Can crypts open spathes underwater? Or only emerged? I for one would love to find out!


I've had crypt spathes develop underwater before this and they have always melted if I didn't raise them to the surface. Post 6, 7 & 8 in this thread http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/65922-large-wendtii-variety.html were all from a pot I had growing in a pond outdoors. It developed a number of spathes and none would open unless I raised the limb of the spathe above the water. I doubt they would open underwater, but I'll never say never.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn it, started to melt


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

That is too bad... But it has a nice male and female part


----------

